# Goat in labor problems



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

We have a goat in labor but she is not dilatting (sp). We have the vet comen but he can not make it until this afternoon. Any sugesstions. She is a 7 year old fainting goat that has never had problems with delivering babies. My friend saw that she was in labot this morning and put her in the birth barn and kept checking in on her through outr the night and than this mornign. She called me and ask me to ask you all on here. Vet is on the way but we need any advise on her. She is afraid to loose Lizzy. We just lost a doe while she was in labor this year. Either post here or call 724-406-0302


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

how long has the doe been pushing? if it's more than 1/2 hour she needs help. if the cervix is partly dilated, you can stimulate it by gently pressing on the rim of the hole, going around the circle, and it might help it to dilate further. I had to do this multiple times with my last doe and eventually was successful. hopefully more experienced people will give you advice. keep us informed.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess the question I want to ask is are you sure she is in full labor...meaning is she pushing ? are her ligs gone ? what is she doing ?


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Honestly I am no whjere near the farm. My friend wanted me to ask what she would do. All I know is what I posted and she has not gotten back with me. I have left her messages.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmmm.maybe she is out there with the vet then I see you mentioned he was on the way...I will just keep checking here perodically as I am sure others are to see how things are going. Not much I can say unless I hear what she is doing or how she is acting. Sometimes they will just space out prior to labor...sometimes they will start pushing and then stop...there is such a huge list of ways they can act during or before labor. not sure without any info how to help. 
I check the ligaments and if they can no longer be felt and she is pushing for a while I will put in a couple fingers to see if I feel a kid there and try to help her along .
Hopefully the vet is there and all is well...keep us posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying... she will be OK :hug: ray: 

If she isn't dilating...have your friend...wash up ..lube up and put her index finger and middle finger in the vulva inner edge...and gently pull outward( towards herself) working her way around.. in a circle within the vulva....when the Doe gets more dilation ....she should be able to start putting more of her hand in there...when this happens...... do the same technique but with her hand.......trying to work her hand in there...so she can help get the baby out...Her Doe will scream but...continue..try not to rip her...be as gentle as you can.....make sure... the baby is in the proper position...then ...if it is...proceed...try to get the hand in... so she is touching and her hand is cupping the babies head....
As momma pushes... continue working your hand around the babies head and dilate her... so she can get the head out... this will get her to dilate even more...work that head out...work around.. like I mentioned above...when the head is out ...the kid should come out easily.... when momma pushes.. pull gently downward.... and you should have a new born on the ground....
if she has a bubble showing and starting to come out ...still do this method.... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things? :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh I hope things are ok. Like Pam had said earlier you can help a doe dilate by gently making circles with your finger in her vulva. Use a lubricated clean hand or lubricated gloved hand.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Just got a message from her. She got her hand in to check on the baby and the baby is stuck up inside. She is on her way to the vet to save the doe or possibly both. The baby is to big for the doe. She can not pass it. Baby is still moven and the bag has not been broken. PLEASE PRAY. This is one of our full fainters and she is one of my friend's first babies when she desided to start breeding them. Her name is Tin Lizzy and she has a twin (we own him also) named Tin Man. These two where born on a sheet of tin. I will keep you all informed as soon as I get the info. My friend will save the mother and hope the baby lives.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for her and her babies.... come on Tin Lizzy be OK :hug: ray:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks I keep texting her and wanting to know what is going on.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Update Vet is trying to deliever first baby. He is trying to move it in the correct postion. First baby is already dead. It was sideways in the start of the cannel. He thinks the second baby is still alive. This is all I know he is working on her right now. There is a set of twins first one is dead and they are hopen the second one is still alive


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Last update. Both babies are born dead, Mother is stable and doing good. She is on her way home. Lizzy lost a lot of blood but they gave her something. We are going to not breed her for next birthing season. We are going to give her this year off. At least we have the mother and the vet seems she will make a full recovery. Thank you for all of your prayers for her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, I'm so sorry that both babies were lost :hug: 

I hope that mama Lizzy recovers quickly ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for the loss; glad that mom is doing good. Hopefully she will have a full recovery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope mom recovers just fine for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no... how sad... I am so sorry.... :hug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

My friend said she got her home and she was doing fine and then early this afternoon she got up to eat they went back to check up on her and she had curled up and peacefully went to sleep. Tin Lizzy is no longer with us. SHe is with her babies.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss! :hug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

How sad sorry


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no  I am so very very sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how heartbreaking this has to be for you and your friend, many hugs and thoughts going out to you! This is my biggest fear about breeding animals. But it's part of life, and things happen


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hugs from Sweden! I was about to warn you about the possible problems for next labour, but that is, I understand, not interesting any more.

Just never get used to it. :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so sorry :tears:


----------

